# Stupid daft cat!



## Peregrine Falcon (18 January 2015)

My youngest son was pulling my cat round the sitting room on my other sons school bag this morning.  The idiot thing just sat there enjoying the ride.  Anyone else's moggy content to do daft things?


----------



## flurryjuno (19 January 2015)

Both of mine seem to enjoy being the 'baby' eg. held like a baby and given baby talk. Purely as a joke but they sit and purr with their eyes closed and sometimes give an affectionate tap on your face too. 

Other times I'll make my bed over them purely because they wont move, they sit in the doorways so get slid to the side with feet without moving a muscle and recently had a 4 year old decorating Lily with dog toys, in the expensive dog bed with the expensive 'just for show' throw wrapped around her. Naturally purring her head off with what I can only describe as a grin. Wouldn't have them any different though!


----------



## Shady (19 January 2015)

one likes to go for a ride in a carrier bag and one likes to go for a ride on my horses back!


----------



## highlandponygirl (19 January 2015)

When my older cat was younger she used to love the swivel computer chair. She would lie on it and let us spin it really fast, she would get so hyper, it was funny watching her lol.


----------



## Mrs B (19 January 2015)

I have two daft cats  The younger one (Pads: pure Bengal and certifiably crazy) loves to play 'fetch' for as many hours as you have in the day, wakes me at Sparrows' by leaping onto the top of the bedroom door then, letting gravity take over, crashes to Earth ... (Gawd knows how the floorboards haven't got 3 inch dents in them ... I'm sure the reverberations register on the Richter Scale). She is chatty to the point of verbal harassment and is as demanding as a Despot but 86 times as charming.

And the older Bengal-X (TK) has already spent many goofy, joyful years being ... er ... 'different'. She loves her bottom being patted while she lies on her side and hacks the stair carpet: she giggles with purrs. She loves her armpits being tickled. She loves to sit on a chair at the table every Saturday morning, waiting to share the smoked salmon treat that is the Saturday Household Breakfast ... As a kitten and until about 6 years old, she orbited the house at a height of 3 feet for much of the day. 

She loves diving under blankets and 'helping' to make the bed. She spent her formative years waking me with the birdies by prodding me on the nose to tell me that breakfast should be served and these days, stands on my chest to achieve the same result: it's quite hard to breathe with a stone of cat on your diaphragm 

They spend every night tucked up under the blanket on top of my duvet;  one behind my knees and one in front of my stomach, like two furry but immovable, purring breeze-blocks.

They are stupid and daft and crafty and clever and I love 'em to bits - they bring total joy to my life.

(The saddest thing in my world right now is that it seems my sweet, gentle, funny, goofy TK may be leaving us far too soon. Waiting for Liverpool to send results from a biopsy in the next 48 hours. Can't bear it really: of the 4 darling animals - 2 horses, 2 cats - I was proud to love and care for this time last year, she'd be the 3rd of the 4 to leave in just 12 months ... and all far to early for their ages.)


----------



## cava14una (19 January 2015)

Mrs B said:



			I have two daft cats  
(The saddest thing in my world right now is that it seems my sweet, gentle, funny, goofy TK may be leaving us far too soon. Waiting for Liverpool to send results from a biopsy in the next 48 hours. Can't bear it really: of the 4 darling animals - 2 horses, 2 cats - I was proud to love and care for this time last year, she'd be the 3rd of the 4 to leave in just 12 months ... and all far to early for their ages.)
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that having lost several dogs and cats before their time I can totally sympathise with you. Hope the result isn't as bad as you think it's going to be.


----------



## highlandponygirl (20 January 2015)

Mrs B said:



			I have two daft cats  The younger one (Pads: pure Bengal and certifiably crazy) loves to play 'fetch' for as many hours as you have in the day, wakes me at Sparrows' by leaping onto the top of the bedroom door then, letting gravity take over, crashes to Earth ... (Gawd knows how the floorboards haven't got 3 inch dents in them ... I'm sure the reverberations register on the Richter Scale). She is chatty to the point of verbal harassment and is as demanding as a Despot but 86 times as charming.

And the older Bengal-X (TK) has already spent many goofy, joyful years being ... er ... 'different'. She loves her bottom being patted while she lies on her side and hacks the stair carpet: she giggles with purrs. She loves her armpits being tickled. She loves to sit on a chair at the table every Saturday morning, waiting to share the smoked salmon treat that is the Saturday Household Breakfast ... As a kitten and until about 6 years old, she orbited the house at a height of 3 feet for much of the day. 

She loves diving under blankets and 'helping' to make the bed. She spent her formative years waking me with the birdies by prodding me on the nose to tell me that breakfast should be served and these days, stands on my chest to achieve the same result: it's quite hard to breathe with a stone of cat on your diaphragm 

They spend every night tucked up under the blanket on top of my duvet;  one behind my knees and one in front of my stomach, like two furry but immovable, purring breeze-blocks.

They are stupid and daft and crafty and clever and I love 'em to bits - they bring total joy to my life.

(The saddest thing in my world right now is that it seems my sweet, gentle, funny, goofy TK may be leaving us far too soon. Waiting for Liverpool to send results from a biopsy in the next 48 hours. Can't bear it really: of the 4 darling animals - 2 horses, 2 cats - I was proud to love and care for this time last year, she'd be the 3rd of the 4 to leave in just 12 months ... and all far to early for their ages.)
		
Click to expand...

My 2 are Bengalx too and do all of the above.

So sorry to hear about your losses, animals have a way of leaving big wounds in your heart when they leave us. Hope your kitty is ok or will be comfortable until the inevitable


----------



## Mrs B (20 January 2015)

Thank you, both. Just had the news that it's not good. After the few years I've had with losing parents, friends and my darling animals, it's just crap.

So sorry, PF - didn't mean to hijack your thread about stupid daft cats! x


----------



## flirtygerty (20 January 2015)

Nothing daft about my old moggie (RIP) he knew exactly how to manipulate the household and his local area, my neighbor complained about him one day, saying she didn't object to him chasing her whippet off her food bowl, the dog should stand up for herself, but she did object to my cat going fishing in her tropical fish tank, while she was sitting there, I asked this same neighbor to babysit while I picked my OH up, I came back to find the neighbor with her dog on her knee, sitting rigid on the settee, the cat had been giving them the evil eye from under the coffee table and they were scared to move, Thomas was some cat and still sorely missed


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 January 2015)

Mrs B said:



			Thank you, both. Just had the news that it's not good. After the few years I've had with losing parents, friends and my darling animals, it's just crap.

So sorry, PF - didn't mean to hijack your thread about stupid daft cats! x
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I don't mind, I'm not precious about my threads.  

I am very sorry that the news wasn't good.  Sending you hugs. X


----------



## Mrs B (20 January 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Hey, I don't mind, I'm not precious about my threads.  

I am very sorry that the news wasn't good.  Sending you hugs. X
		
Click to expand...

Thank you xx


----------



## NinjaPony (20 January 2015)

My cat likes to chase my dog around the sofa, steal her toys and sit on them, and smugly watch her start barking because she is too scared to take them off him. He steals food in front of our eyes, behind our backs, out of bags, boxes and cardboard tubes, and is very chatty. He's a big cat at 5.5kg when he's healthy- he has diabetes and has nearly died several times. His nickname is the comeback kid because he has just bounced back each time. Eventually he won't be able to, but for now I'm enjoying him while I can. I'm so sorry about your cat Mrs B  they are such precious animals.


----------



## Mrs B (21 January 2015)

Thanks, NinjaPony. She had a bad night and started to have difficulty swallowing ... so she's gone to sleep in the stars.
Night night, my darling Poppet ...


----------



## npage123 (21 January 2015)

Mrs B said:



			Thanks, NinjaPony. She had a bad night and started to have difficulty swallowing ... so she's gone to sleep in the stars.
Night night, my darling Poppet ...
		
Click to expand...

I'm very sorry about this x


----------



## asmp (21 January 2015)

[/URL]

For a fat cat she's quite agile!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 January 2015)

Mrs B said:



			Thanks, NinjaPony. She had a bad night and started to have difficulty swallowing ... so she's gone to sleep in the stars.
Night night, my darling Poppet ...
		
Click to expand...

Very sad news.  Sending you much love.  RIP. X


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 January 2015)

asmp said:








[/URL]

For a fat cat she's quite agile!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha.  Does she then pounce on the next unsuspecting victim?!


----------



## Mrs B (25 January 2015)

npage123 said:



			I'm very sorry about this x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you ...

It's a few days now and I miss my little one so much! Such a goof-ball but so sweet; she never, ever raised a claw or tooth to us. Pads is still looking for her at every mealtime, which breaks my heart ...

This is one of my favourite photos of her - blissfully happy on our bed, with the sunset shining on her.


----------



## Shady (25 January 2015)

oh Mrs B, so sorry for you, such a lovely cat, looks like she's bathed in light, i've lost so many over the years , never gets any easier, no matter how old i get, hugs to you. xxxx


----------

